# A pen for the Governor



## Russell Eaton (Dec 2, 2009)

I made this pen and a matching Turkey Striker for the Gov. of Ga. I gave it to him yesterday. This is the pen, a Majestic Jr. with cocobolo. The bald guy is me. It was a very nice photo op and the Governor was a very pleasant person. Thanks Russell


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 2, 2009)

VERY nice pen. Now the 64 dollar question? What is he going to do for you?


----------



## bkersten (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice one.   Now that will get you advertising.


----------



## areaman (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice pen, really like the holder too.


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice pen. He owes you at least one favor for that beauty!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice, Russell! That was an honor, I'm sure.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice pen and what an honor.

My governor would refuse the pen. He has some kind of policy about not accepting gifts.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 2, 2009)

Outstanding job.  Some great PR there.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 2, 2009)

Very, very cool Russell!!!! Good for you!! :good:


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty cool Russell. Anyone ever tell you that you like like Jesse Ventura?


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats and a very nice set. Nice work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 3, 2009)

That is an honor too have some of your work in  the state  house!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats and beautiful pen!

Robin


----------



## bitshird (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice gesture Russel, Sweet looking pen, if our Governor knew how to write, I'd consider making one for him, but this is Tennessee, I did give a pen to my state Representative last year, he still carries it. However he's an educated man, unlike our Governor.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 3, 2009)

Talk about being intimidated......Russell and I are P.I.T.H. partners. I am in sooo much trouble. This has to beat any of those PITH pictures that are going around to tease people right now. I'm toast! 

UGH!!!!! I best get busy on ANOTHER new design


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 3, 2009)

Russell Eaton said:


> The bald guy is me.



Hmmm, I see two bald guys in the pic. 

Hope he didn't try out that turkey striker in the statehouse - all the senators would have come running! :tongue:


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 3, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Very nice gesture Russel, Sweet looking pen, if our Governor knew how to write, I'd consider making one for him, but this is Tennessee, I did give a pen to my state Representative last year, he still carries it. However he's an educated man, unlike our Governor.


I realize that you were trying to make some sort of political statement with your post, but it's only fair to mention that my boss, the Governor of Tennessee, graduated from Harvard.

Vance Dennis, your Representative, graduated from the University of Tennessee.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 3, 2009)

................*Awkward*........................


----------



## Fred (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice pen and base and I'm sure the governor will enjoy using it.

I worked for and answered only to Georgia House Speaker Tom Murphy and made him several gavels over my time at the "dome" from 1972 until 1983.


----------



## Cindylee (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmm, well there you have it.  A UT grad is clearly more intelligent than a Harvard grad and they didn't spend 10 times as much to get a good education.  Serious Vols fan here.  Scratch that Serious Pat Summit fan here.  lol  

In all seriousness the work is beautiful!


----------



## DennisM (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful pen and gesture! You dont good there son..


UofT .... Hard working, honest to goodness education.
Harvard... Privileged money and education...

I'd bet on the UofT guy myself! 

Nothing political just opinion..


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 7, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Beautiful pen and gesture! You dont good there son..
> 
> 
> UofT .... Hard working, honest to goodness education.
> ...


Opinion that doesn't appear to be on-point.

I can't find anything online that suggests that Governor Bredesen came from 'priviledged money'.  It actually kind of appears that the opposite is true.  Not all people who go to top tier colleges come from priviledge.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 8, 2009)

Great pen.  I would happily make a pen for our Governess here in Michigan..she can have it for free.  The only favor I ask is her resignation.:biggrin:


----------



## DennisM (Dec 8, 2009)

sbell111 said:


> Opinion that doesn't appear to be on-point.
> 
> I can't find anything online that suggests that Governor Bredesen came from 'priviledged money'. It actually kind of appears that the opposite is true. Not all people who go to top tier colleges come from priviledge.


 
I usually find this to be true..
If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck............



also please try to see and understand the difference between seriousness and tongue in cheek humor...


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 8, 2009)

DennisM said:


> I usually find this to be true..
> If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck............
> 
> 
> ...


Please try to see the difference between humor and libel.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 8, 2009)

Please, let's try to stay on topic.  Nice pen Russell and congrats on the presentation.
If you fellows really want to sling mud, that's what PM and email are for...but seriously, guys, let's be civil!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 8, 2009)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry about that, I take mine back. It is a beautiful pen! Great job! Nice finish on cocobolo, did you do anything special to it to get the CA to be so clear?


----------



## artme (Dec 8, 2009)

Great looking pen!!!:good::good::good:


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 9, 2009)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Sorry about that, I take mine back. It is a beautiful pen! Great job! Nice finish on cocobolo, did you do anything special to it to get the CA to be so clear?


                                                                                           Eric, the only thing that I do is sand to 600 then with it on the mandrel, just because it is easier to hold, I buff with white diamond with the grain. That seems to shine the wood before the CA gets applied. I use spray accelerator then thin CA followed with 2 coats of thick.I do finish the CA between centers, that has helped me better than anything else, something that I learned from the IAP.  I was honored to meet the Governor, he is a nice man. Thanks for all the good comments, and the political humor wasn't bad either.  Russell


----------

